# Question about Blazer Dancers?



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

I might be late for asking this (I used the search tool but came up with nothing), but where are the blazer dancers? They weren't here tonight, and the only other game I've been to this season against GS they weren't there. What's the deal?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Unfortunately due to poor attendance we don't have the money to pay them. They will be only appearing in some games. Every other NBA has it's dancers every night, we are the only team that doesn't do that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Freshtown said:


> I might be late for asking this (I used the search tool but came up with nothing), but where are the blazer dancers? They weren't here tonight, and the only other game I've been to this season against GS they weren't there. What's the deal?


As near as I can tell, they also are in the middle of a youth movement.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

> By the way, the Blazer dancers are performing at only 25 of the 41 home games this season. Seems decision-makers want to provide a greater variety of entertainment for the fans. Here’s one vote for the dancers being the best thing going in that department.


http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=32560


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I want the Blazer Dancers to appear in all 41 games! Sometimes I feel Nash and Patterson are being way too conservative. Next thing you know, they will tell the dancers what clothes to wear and how to dance!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Unfortunately due to poor attendance we don't have the money to pay them. They will be only appearing in some games. Every other NBA has it's dancers every night, we are the only team that doesn't do that.


Considering the Dancers really only get like $10 a game then have to pay for their own costumes/outfits...I doubt it's a money thing.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Considering the Dancers really only get like $10 a game then have to pay for their own costumes/outfits...I doubt it's a money thing.


Yeah I think it's Nash and Patterson's idea of trying to clean up our image but they don't seem to realize the Blazer dancers have nothing to do with it. If they feel like they are dancing too sexy or wearing skimpy clothes they should talk to them about, not suspend them for 16 games lol. That's exactly what they are doing here.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

If they are doing that because of clothes then shame on them.Not just because i like to watch them when the games go bad,but because every other team has them why not us.If they want to clean up out image they should get rid of patterson.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Blazers dancers were there tonite and did at least two dances. One was a xmas one. The junior Blazer dancers were there too.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh baby, Christmas outfits!? You should have taken pictures man! :banana:


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> Considering the Dancers really only get like $10 a game then have to pay for their own costumes/outfits...I doubt it's a money thing.


They get paid $40/$50 per game and up and they certainly don't pay for uniforms.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

NBAGOD said:


> They get paid $40/$50 per game and up and they certainly don't pay for uniforms.


They also get a membership to 24 Hour Fitness and get the services at Dosha Salon and Spa for free.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

NBAGOD said:


> They get paid $40/$50 per game and up and they certainly don't pay for uniforms.


Incorrect.

They create their own costumes.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

They also get paid for their practice time I believe... they used to not... but I think they do now though.

I can't remember seeing the Blazer dancers last night... but I had a blazer box and my parents where there and my Dad... who doesn't have the greatest eyesight anymore.. thought that the JR Blazer dancers where the real ones and made some comment to me like 'check them out... looking good huh?' (Wink wink nudge nudge say no more) I told him to put his glasses on... they were like 8 year olds. He was rather embarrassed.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

NBAGOD said:


> They get paid $40/$50 per game and up and they certainly don't pay for uniforms.


Wow times have changed. My Wife had looked into it about 10 years ago and it was $10 a game and they had to, as B&B pointed out, Make their own uniforms.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> Wow times have changed. My Wife had looked into it about 10 years ago and it was $10 a game and they had to, as B&B pointed out, Make their own uniforms.


As an FYI......I worked with the BlazerDancers from 1997-2004 and have never heard of them making their own uniforms. In fact from the mid-1990's until about 2000 the uniforms were supplied by Jantzen as part of a sponsorship. Occasionally they put together their own looks for special themes like Disco Night, etc, but all standard uniforms and equipment were provided and out of pocket expenses re-embursed. and while it certainly isn't a full-time job, they get a decent wage for games and by law minimum wage for practices, charity appeanances, etc....as well as a lot of benefits (gym, hair, etc) They also get considerably more $$ for sponsor appearances.

To my knowlege, they cut them down to 25 games for no reason other than to add more variety (I think they added a break dance team). 

Good to see they are being missed....they work hard and do a great job.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Wow times have changed. My Wife had looked into it about 10 years ago and it was $10 a game and they had to, as B&B pointed out, Make their own uniforms.


I didnt "point that out". They DONT make their own uniforms.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Paxil said:


> I can't remember seeing the Blazer dancers last night... but I had a blazer box and my parents where there and my Dad... who doesn't have the greatest eyesight anymore.. thought that the JR Blazer dancers where the real ones and made some comment to me like 'check them out... looking good huh?' (Wink wink nudge nudge say no more) I told him to put his glasses on... they were like 8 year olds. He was rather embarrassed.


I seen both the Blazer dancers and the JR Blazer dancers. The Blazers dancers were on earlier than the JR Blazer dancers.


----------

